# Most Beautiful Shar Pei EVER



## thevelvetsnoot (Aug 30, 2007)

For a laugh out loud- turn up the volume!! http://youtube.com/watch?v=_pNNc182lEc


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Ha ha, its a face only a mom could love.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

She's cute Is she yours?



Durbkat said:


> Ha ha, its a face only a mom could love.


Ya know a lot of people would say that about Shih Tzu's too.


----------



## thevelvetsnoot (Aug 30, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Beautiful dog.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Yay wrinkles!! What a cutie!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Im not her mom but, I sure looove that face!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Love those wrinkles!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

sillylilykitty said:


> Ya know a lot of people would say that about Shih Tzu's too.


Yea I know, as well as rat terriers and all the other dogs in the world.


----------



## thevelvetsnoot (Aug 30, 2007)

aww thanks  I appreciate that- It hurts my feelings when people insult my dogs. They think they're being funny and it's mean spirited. Says something about the person tho.



Ella'sMom said:


> Beautiful dog.


You're not so bad yourself there cutie!


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

I love the sound she makes when she chews. It is so dainty for such a big girl


----------



## 709Juggalette (Feb 21, 2008)

What a gorgeous and cute doggy!
I love the breed.She sure loves her cookies!


----------



## sheplovr (Aug 27, 2006)

Sooo Cute!! Did not realize the eyes and ears are so small on such a huge head?? Would not care to take care of all the wrinkles, must need to clean those weekly so not infected. I had to our English bulldog, her lap over her nose was a true pain, she was fat. It had to be cleaned and dry or got infected easily and itched.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

The many many Shar Pei's I have taken care of for a breeder, we didnt do any special care for the wrinkles. There was the occasional hot spot and last December one dog got a staph infection but thats it. A bath once a month was good enough for them.

But maybe it is her line of dogs, I'm sure (as I have heard) that there are Shar Pei's out there that need special care for their skin.


----------



## thevelvetsnoot (Aug 30, 2007)

sillylilykitty said:


> The many many Shar Pei's I have taken care of for a breeder, we didnt do any special care for the wrinkles. There was the occasional hot spot and last December one dog got a staph infection but thats it. A bath once a month was good enough for them.
> 
> But maybe it is her line of dogs, I'm sure (as I have heard) that there are Shar Pei's out there that need special care for their skin.


I haven't had any skin problems with either of my Pei's- My older dog MooShu (in the video) came from a puppy mill and has had nothing but problems since the day she came home, but not skin problems, mainly FSF, a genetic disease that attacks the joints and can destroy the kidneys. My second dog I bought privately and did a ton of research on her blood lines so I've had no problems with her. I bathe her every few weeks because she sleeps in bed with me and also she likes to be a pretty smelling girl!!


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Aww that video is cute. She's a very pretty lady. Happy Birthday MooShoo!!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

What a little lover girl. I love her face. I also love the tiny little ears. I love seeing dogs that are so well loved. I wish all dogs knew such love. My friend rescued a Shar Pei but it had Shar Pei fever and she struggled to keep the dog healthy but it ended poorly. At least she was loved. For awhile they were getting real popular in this area and now you don't see many. Good for the breed. Too much of a good thing is never good when it comes to breed popularity.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

I LOVE Shar Peis! I keep looking at this thread and the more I look at it the more I miss all the Shar Pei's back home, they are such loving doggies Darn college, why did I have to go! lol


----------



## thevelvetsnoot (Aug 30, 2007)

Inga said:


> What a little lover girl. I love her face. I also love the tiny little ears. I love seeing dogs that are so well loved. I wish all dogs knew such love. My friend rescued a Shar Pei but it had Shar Pei fever and she struggled to keep the dog healthy but it ended poorly. At least she was loved. For awhile they were getting real popular in this area and now you don't see many. Good for the breed. Too much of a good thing is never good when it comes to breed popularity.


Thank you! I just love my dogs to pieces! I totally agree about breed popularity. It was a nightmare for the Shar Pei when they were featured on the cover of the Neiman Marcus catalog 25 years ago. Poor critters


----------



## 709Juggalette (Feb 21, 2008)

thevelvetsnoot said:


> Thank you! I just love my dogs to pieces! I totally agree about breed popularity. It was a nightmare for the Shar Pei when they were featured on the cover of the Neiman Marcus catalog 25 years ago. Poor critters


They are not common here at all!
Thats good for the breed IMO.I have met 3 different ones,one didn't have many wrinkles and was reserved and wary and the other two were very wrinkly and very friendly...and drooly.The owner of the two drooly peis mentioned something about some have "dry mouth" and others have "wet mouths".I also recently seen my first black shar pei in the province,but he was too far away to meet.

I love the breed,but they are not for me.


----------



## thevelvetsnoot (Aug 30, 2007)

709Juggalette said:


> They are not common here at all!
> Thats good for the breed IMO.I have met 3 different ones,one didn't have many wrinkles and was reserved and wary and the other two were very wrinkly and very friendly...and drooly.The owner of the two drooly peis mentioned something about some have "dry mouth" and others have "wet mouths".I also recently seen my first black shar pei in the province,but he was too far away to meet.
> 
> I love the breed,but they are not for me.


My older Pei who came from a puppy mill has dry mouth, my healthier 4 year old drools a bit, mainly after drinking water. Since having so many health problems with MooShu I've done quite a bit of research on puppy mills and breeding. IMO the more you monkey with the natural features of a breed the more problems the breed will end up having. 20 years ago most Pei breeders were breeding for more wrinkles, less drooling, size control etc. The result I believe was a take over of the bloodlines from FSF which is a genetic disorder unique to Shar-Peis that 10% or more of the breed suffer from and an additional 25% of that 10% die from by means of kidney failure. The back yard breeders and puppy mills do nothing to prevent FSF. Poor MooShu has had a life time of health problems from joint swelling and pain to debilitating high fevers that keep her in bed lame for days at a time, her only fluids coming from sub QT injections. Moosh is a luck dog tho, she has someone who takes care of her every need- others aren't so lucky. Every breed has their own problems but truthfully a lot of them can be diminished over time with responsible breeding- there is no place in this world for puppy mills and pet stores that sell live animals. My second Shar Pei came from a breeder after I did my research. I met both of Mings parents, met all the litter mates and spent a long time getting to know the breeder. Although I didn't care much for the lady, I was and still am convinced she cares most about the breed and furthering healthy blood lines. My next Pei will be a rescue, of that I'm sure!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey thevelvetsnoot, which breeder did you get your dog from? I might know of her.


----------



## 709Juggalette (Feb 21, 2008)

Well MooShu is lucky to have you!!! She is such a cutie.


----------



## thevelvetsnoot (Aug 30, 2007)

sillylilykitty said:


> Hey thevelvetsnoot, which breeder did you get your dog from? I might know of her.


Her name is Pat Grossman out of Winnetka, Illinois. She used to be an AKC judge for the breed.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 1, 2007)

Not too many Shar Pei's around me. The only encounter I've had was about a week ago when one tried to attack my dog. Despite the incident I still thought it was a beautiful dog. Mooshu has has it beat tho.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

thevelvetsnoot said:


> Her name is Pat Grossman out of Winnetka, Illinois. She used to be an AKC judge for the breed.


Oh, I dont know who she is then.


----------



## Sonn84 (Mar 29, 2008)

aw so cute! 

I love Shar Pei's my first dog was a Shar Pei and while everyone else in my family was like ewww it's all wrinkly I was like awww come here my wrinkly baby lol


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

thevelvetsnoot said:


> aww thanks  I appreciate that- It hurts my feelings when people insult my dogs. They think they're being funny and it's mean spirited. Says something about the person tho.


I'm not sure if your talking about me, but I was not insulting you or your dogs. I've heard people many times talk about their own dogs by saying "aww, its a face only a mother could love" and these were people who had rat terriers and rot mix's. So I never considered it an insult.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> I'm not sure if your talking about me, but I was not insulting you or your dogs. I've heard people many times talk about their own dogs by saying "aww, its a face only a mother could love" and these were people who had rat terriers and rot mix's. So I never considered it an insult.


Durb, you shouldnt say that to other people about their dogs. I know that you didnt intend to be mean, some people might laugh but most probably wont. It's ok if someone says that about their own dog, but you never know who would take it as an insult or not.

I definatly wouldnt appreciate someone saying that about my animal.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm sorry, I've never met anyone who took offense to that so I never considered it to be rude. If someone said that about Snoopy I would laugh.


----------



## 709Juggalette (Feb 21, 2008)

When people say that about _any_ of my animals,it doesn't bother me either.


----------



## thevelvetsnoot (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks for clearing that up. I hear it a lot and the reason I don't like it is because none of the people who have said it are warm towards her- They stand and point. My deduction is that these are people who do think she's ugly and my dog likes people who come up and *want* to pet her- not point at her and not wanna get near her. I get where you're coming from and now understand you're not one of these people. Thanks for the apology- no harm done  MooShu's mom, Amy


----------



## thevelvetsnoot (Aug 30, 2007)

nyway, thanks for the support! Amy & MooShu


----------



## cvcraven (Jun 20, 2007)

What a sweetie! I love when she nosed the biscuit jar as if to say " Keep them coming!"


----------



## thevelvetsnoot (Aug 30, 2007)

She's just a little hog at heart! A polite hog tho- I'm so lucky that neither of my dogs beg for food. They're so patient. If you look at MooShu grab the biscuits- she's so gentle. She's the same way if you're feeding her pieces of steak. Her little sister Ming on the other hand.......!


----------

